# Air Compressor Identification



## Harvest (5 mo ago)

I have an old John Wood company air compressor. I'd like to sell it and I'm trying to figure out what it's worth, but can't find anything about it with a google search. Any help you can give would be appreciated. It's has a 3/4 hp motor and I'd say the tank is approximately 12-15 gallons.


----------

